# How do I post pictures



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

*pictures...GOT IT!*

hi- can anyone help instruct me how to post pictures here? would like to share my scott project. thanks

-- figured out the photo thing.

I got this off the Mavic stock. Came with centaur groupset, ritchey combo (bar, setm, seatpost) and mavic elites. Splurged on the pulsions (thanks robert of protech at ebay) and swapped the centaurs with records ( I added US$300) and had consulted with gary (wasfast) on how to re-paint it.

All in all...I'm happy. rides a like dream, it has my riding clubs paint adopted paint scheme. does not scream SCOTT too much. Comments, inputs and criticisms welcome (hey- I got all my ideas from this forum!!). Down the road- it's ZG brakes, all black tires (or something with red walls)....still not decided on the handlebar tape.

thanks to all of you--- I knew from my first ride that the CR1 was THE bike for me

eric


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Nice paint job, can you post some close shots? I'd like to see the transition from dark to white on the downtube.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Congrats on a job well done! Glad I was able to help you with the paint portion. You take instruction well I like the result very much.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

4bykn said:


> Nice paint job, can you post some close shots? I'd like to see the transition from dark to white on the downtube.


Thank you sir for your compliment. Im attaching photos after a ride of the paint transition...hope you enjoy.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

Very nice, I particularly like the exposed carbon stays. Very tastefully done.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

4bykn said:


> Very nice, I particularly like the exposed carbon stays. Very tastefully done.


again, thanks. In hindsight-- i forgot about gary's (wasfast) advice of painting the red on top of a white base/primer to give it more "pop" . I ended up putting the red outline on top of the black color. Also, we had to handpaint the scott logo on the rear chain stays and just copied the fonts from the inner side of the fork....we were so excited in preparing the frame that we completely sanded off the decal on the rear chain stays. Nevertheless, I am happy with the outcome and appreciate the fact that other people do appreciate it.

By next week, I'll try to look for a scale and weigh the bike....I think it is pretty light but am not sure how light it is actually.

e


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

Just a coincident... I got mine from Mavic as well. Except I did not do anything on the paint, like to touch up some of the spot though...
here's my pic of the bike, I changed out quite a few parts, including the fork. I like the Ritehcy WCS fork better.


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

Well done on a terrific job !
Perhaps you can post the instruction you got for the preperation and re-painting of that frame.
Again...........well done, looks great.


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

*wasfast is the MAN*



Piles said:


> Well done on a terrific job !
> Perhaps you can post the instruction you got for the preperation and re-painting of that frame.
> Again...........well done, looks great.


credit is all to Gary (wasfast). I just followed his post on carbon fiber painting and has been helpful in answering ALL my questions. I'll come back with the thread where he discussed the step by step process.


e


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

Piles said:


> Well done on a terrific job !
> Perhaps you can post the instruction you got for the preperation and re-painting of that frame.
> Again...........well done, looks great.



here is the thread on carbon fiber painting

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21555

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=21555


----------



## ericimper (Oct 26, 2005)

Kwantani said:


> Just a coincident... I got mine from Mavic as well. Except I did not do anything on the paint, like to touch up some of the spot though...
> here's my pic of the bike, I changed out quite a few parts, including the fork. I like the Ritehcy WCS fork better.



hey kwantani-- can you tell me why you prefer the Ritchey forks? Just curious what made you switch out the CR1 forks (which do look good and solid). thanks


----------



## smokedtires (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that turned out great ! Very nice looking ride


----------

